# Divorce advise co parenting



## Smith136 (3 d ago)

I was wondering if anyone can advise. Gone through and now finalised a divorce with 3 young children (4,7,9). Its broken my heart and divorce was her choice. I want to be with kids every day but they live with her in the home (not owned) as she has a good salary. I have less salary and am staying with friends and can really only get to see kids by going to their home. Kids always ask me for sleepovers so im there practically half the week sleeping in one of childrens rooms. I want amicable divorce and we dont argue like before (its calmed down). I only want to be with my kids as thats all that matters to my happiness. I like sleeping there to be with kids and i was wondering if this is normal for people? Anyone else doing something similar and its worked out well? Also how about living together again for sake of kids (not relationship). This is something i would also like as it would mean more to me being part of kids life than being alone and apart. Its strange but i could deal with this part now as its the children that matters most and i could probably get along with the pain from her divorcing me to be connected to kids. Is this also anyone else having this experience? We need to co parent effectively and im hoping to shed light on what to do.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Smith136 said:


> I was wondering if anyone can advise. Gone through and now finalised a divorce with 3 young children (4,7,9). Its broken my heart and divorce was her choice. I want to be with kids every day but they live with her in the home (not owned) as she has a good salary. I have less salary and am staying with friends and can really only get to see kids by going to their home. Kids always ask me for sleepovers so im there practically half the week sleeping in one of childrens rooms. I want amicable divorce and we dont argue like before (its calmed down). I only want to be with my kids as thats all that matters to my happiness. I like sleeping there to be with kids and i was wondering if this is normal for people? Anyone else doing something similar and its worked out well? Also how about living together again for sake of kids (not relationship). This is something i would also like as it would mean more to me being part of kids life than being alone and apart. Its strange but i could deal with this part now as its the children that matters most and i could probably get along with the pain from her divorcing me to be connected to kids. Is this also anyone else having this experience? We need to co parent effectively and im hoping to shed light on what to do.



Dude, be a man. accept that everything is over and get your courage and strength to completely cut all ties with your ex-wife other then co-parenting. work towards getting your own place were you can bring your children with a 50/50 split. Why are they living just with her? what is in your divorce decreed? did you let her have the kids, and you just see them whenever you can at the house? 

You can co-parent affectively, and never ever see her again? do you know that?


----------

